# 50 % Grau ist nicht 50 % Grau



## nanda (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

nach langer Tutorials-Abstinenz habe ich mich mal wieder in´s Forum "verirrt" und gleich mal eine Frage.

Ich benutzte des öfteren grau gefüllte Ebenen, um durch Einsatz verschiedener Graustufen und Ebenenmodi Effekte zu verstärken oder abzuschwächen, z.B. um Licht und Schatten in ein Bild einzuarbeiten. Schwer zu beschreiben und vermutlich auch zu verstehen.

Ausgangsbasis bildet eine mit 50 % Grau gefüllte Fläche (RGB-Wert jeweils 128). Dies erreiche ich auch problemlos über Bearbeiten > Fläche füllen > 50 % grau. Durch Auswahl verschiedener Graustufen mittels der Farbfelder bringe ich dann Abstufungen in die Ebene hinein. In der Farbfelder-Palette stehen grundsätzlich sämtliche Grautöne in 5 % - Abstufungen zur Verfügung. Wähle ich jedoch mit der Pipette das Farbfeld 50 % aus erhalte ich einen viel zu hellen Grauton (RGB-Wert jeweils 160). Erst das Farbfeld 65 % Grau ergibt einen Grauton, der (fast) dem gewollten Grau. Aber auch nur fast (RGB-Wert jeweils 125).

Gibt es irgendwo eine Einstellung, damit 50 % Grau in der Farbpalette tatsächlich 50 % Grau ergeben?

Jeder Vorschlag ist willkommen.

Grüße
Nanda


----------



## janoc (23. April 2008)

Misst du die Farbwerte über die Info-Palette in Photoshop oder ein anderes Tool?
Dokumentenmodus RGB/CMYK ... ? Vielleicht etwas an den Farbeinstellungen, Profilen oder  Proof-Einstellungen gedreht?


----------



## chmee (23. April 2008)

Ich hab es gestern auch mal getestet. 50% Grau in der Farbpalette wird bei mir auch als RGB 149, CMYK 44/36/37/2, Lab 62/0 angezeigt. Das sind alles keine 50%-Werte.

Das sind die Werte, wenn ich in *Farbeinstellungen* Nordamerikanisch Druckvorstufe gewählt habe. Bei Europa->Web/Internet sind die Werte OK.

mfg chmee


----------



## nanda (23. April 2008)

Danke für die Hinweise.

@janoc
Mit der Info-Palette lagst du richtig. An den Farbeinstellungen, Profilen hatte ich bislang nicht gespielt, sondern es bei den Standardeinstellungen belassen.

@chmee
Da bin ich aber froh, dass das "Problem" nicht nur bei mir auftritt. Die ganze Farbeinstellerei bei PS geht mir schon etwas auf den Keks. Wenn ich an zwei Stellen im Programm "50 % Grau" auswählen kann, dann erwarte ich einfach, dass auf dem Schirm dieselbe Farbe erscheint. Na ja, PS ist halt was für Profis. 

Ich habe noch mal ein bisschen nachgeforscht und bin auf diese Einstellungen hier gestoßen, die ganz gut zu funkionieren scheinen. Wähle ich bei diesen Einstellungen 50 % Grau aus der Farbpalette aus, habe ich einen RGB-Wert von jeweils 128. So wie es sein soll.


----------

